# Chester - Bank Holiday Monday



## chio (May 28, 2006)

Quick question - are the shops in Chester open on Bank Holiday Monday? Google draws a blank and the tourist website is shocking.

Cheers


----------



## LM17 (May 28, 2006)

I should imagine most of them are, but with restricted hours - like Sundays.


----------



## chio (May 29, 2006)

cheers


----------

